# LG Monitor Drivers



## Mession (Sep 5, 2009)

Hi!
I just bought a new LG monitor (w2600h-pf), but would need the new drivers for it. I can't seem to find any mac drivers on the LG downloads site. Is there mac drivers for LG monitors?
Thank you in advance


----------



## DeltaMac (Sep 5, 2009)

Any video/display drivers are included with your Mac OS X system.
The display should work auto-magically by plugging it in to your Mac.
Is it not working for you?


----------



## Mession (Sep 5, 2009)

It works fine except for World of Warcraft, in which the native resolution doesn't work and I was advised to download the newest drivers to solve the problem, but I can't find the newest drivers for mac.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Sep 5, 2009)

Drivers aren't going to help.  If the monitor does not support the resolution, then it does not support the resolution.

There are no drivers in existence to download, so that is not an option.

What is the native resolution of the monitor, and what resolution is WoW trying to run at?


----------



## g/re/p (Sep 5, 2009)

http://reviews.cnet.com/lcd-monitors/lg-w2600h-pf-lcd/4505-3174_7-32915976.html

Product summary:
The LG W2600H-PF is a 25.5 in, flat panel computer monitor.Compared to other flat panel monitors on the market, it is midpriced at around $410.It has a built-in USB hub.
*This model features a 1920x1200 native resolution.*Weighs 27.6 lbs.

Specifications:
Display Type: LCD display / TFT active matrix ; Diagonal Size: 25.5 in - Widescreen ; 
*Max Resolution: 1920 x 1200*


****Just from a quick google search, it appears that WOW runs at a native resoultion of 1920 x 1200.


----------



## Mession (Sep 6, 2009)

When I've set the monitor's resolution to be 1920x1200, WoW will try to run with the same resolution, but I can only see the lower left corner of the screen.. I then have to change the resolution to 1344x840 in the WoW video options, which is 16:10 too, it works fine. Here's the post I made on the WoW forums:

" Hi!
I just bought a new monitor, which has an optimal resolution of 1920x1200, so 16:10. However, I can't run WoW on this resolution, even though it shows up on the list of resolutions in the video options. When I try to run WoW on this resolution, I only get to see a part of the screen (lower left part). 1344x840 works fine, and that's 16:10 too so I can't understand why WoW couldn't run 1920x1200. I've set the resolution to be 1920x1200 out of WoW, tried to delete Config file from the WTF folder, but still can't get it to work. Any help would be appreciated  "

And answer I got:

"Downloading the latest drivers for my monitor solved this issue for me. Try doing the same. "


----------

